# wooden handles for cast iron radiators



## maxhall (May 16, 2012)

Not sure what topic forum to post this in so without further ado…

I'm trying to get 9 wooden valve handles fabricated for some new valves for our cast iron radiators that we are restoring. Unfortunately all of the valves I could find have plastic handles which doesn't work for my wife. Nothing fancy as you can see from the picture, I'm really not even sure what wood I would want them made from I guess a hardwood of some sort that can withstand fluctuations in temp relatively well (60-120F). I've tried calling places online but I can't find anyone that will do such a small amount. I lack the tools to do these myself and I could wait but my wife can't, happy wife happy life… If you would be interested in doing this or know of someone that has the capability and you wouldn't mind sharing their info it would be appreciated.


----------

